# Tom Carter photojournalist China



## Costas (Nov 25, 2008)

http://tomcarter.org/


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2008)

Ευχαριστούμε. Όμορφες, για διάφορους λόγους — πότε για τις φιγούρες, πότε για τα χρώματα ή τη φοβερή διαύγεια, πότε για τη λεπτομέρεια. Αλλά εμένα με μάγεψε αυτή, όχι μόνο για τις εκφράσεις τους αλλά γιατί εγώ δεν έχω ακόμα καταφέρει να τα χειριστώ σωστά τα ξυλαράκια!


----------



## Costas (Nov 25, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι, για προφανείς λόγους, ξεχώρισα ετούτην (μόνο η ποδιά του μου λείπει!):






Αλλά μ' αρέσει κι ετούτη, που δείχνει δύο διαφορετικές εποχές της Κίνας (λίγο σαν την παλιά οικία Ράλλη με από πίσω το μοντέρνο κτίριο Ιάσωνα Ρίζου, στην οδό Κοραή, αλλά στο πολύ πιο επιβλητικό, εννοείται):






Τέλος, ένα ουρί της Κίνας (δε φέρνει λίγο στην Ιζαμπέλ Ατζανί; ):


----------

